# Easy microfoam?



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Most of the information I have read for frothing milk seems to involve two stages - stretching and then incorporating the stretched milk to make a micro-foam.

I was intrigued to see a video (





 about 1 minute in) on YouTube where the barista didn't seem to do anything other than place the steam wand in the jug of milk (albeit he seemed to place it carefully), switch on and leave it alone to get on with it. This appeared to produce perfect results without any further intervention. My limited attempts to reproduce this have not been successful so far.

Has anyone else had success with this method - or does it require the steaming power of a commercial machine to make it work?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dritan Alsela is no ordinary barista, he's more like a God, lol!

It certainly can be done at home as jeebsy has posted a video before of him doing so. Refers to it as...'ghost riding'.


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Ah! I must have missed that - I'll go search for the video and start practising.

I agree - Dritan is a bit special


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never tried this so called ghost riding - but maybe it's time I did. With a bit of care and a hawk eye on the tip depth I can get reasonably pourable microfoam. If leaving the jug on the drip tray, turning the steam on and walking away gives me better results I shall facepalm! I know it works for some people though.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You'll probably want to use something like a 2-hole tip plus increase the steam pressure from the stock setting on most prosumer machines from the limited info I've read.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

May also need to take into account that the temp of the milk is not important in the video as mixing with other milk that will be cooler etc so unless you have some way of mixing between jugs may not be too feasible in the home (plus will also help to dissapate any "big bubbles" ).

John


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks - I'll continue to give it a try. TBH I don't have too many problems steaming milk in the 'conventional' way (actually producing any recognisable latte art is a different story) but I thought this looked such an easy method


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If I put a 4 hole tip on my vivi, I can do this, BUT I need to have a massive jug with loads of milk in it.... If I try and use a 35 or 50cl motta with a smaller amount if milk it either removes the milk from the jug or just heats it to a scalding temp in seconds.

so unless making lattes for 4 or tipping milk away, it's not viable for home use with me


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> If I put a 4 hole tip on my vivi' date=' I can do this, BUT I need to have a massive jug with loads of milk in it.... If I try and use a 35 or 50cl motta with a smaller amount if milk it either removes the milk from the jug or just heats it to a scalding temp in seconds. so unless making lattes for 4 or tipping milk away, it's not viable for home use with me[/quote']
> 
> If u have an older Vivaldi You need to check u have the 0.09 mm holes in the steam tip. You cAn buy a replacement tip from Chris coffee in USA. If you do then u can steam small jugs of milk with some basic technique.


----------

